# Strobes in Public Spaces



## Jmb (May 16, 2016)

IBC 2012: 907.5.2.3.1 will require that visible alarms be provided in public areas.

Would this include areas in a B Occupancy, Out-patient Surgery Center, in rooms such as MRI, X-ray, and Ultrasound?  These spaces allow public access, i.e. patient. The patient may be ambulatory and not sedated and would be able to respond and exit in an alarm situation


----------



## JBI (May 16, 2016)

I would *not* consider those areas to be 'public use areas', more akin to work areas. The patients are there to receive care, not to congregate.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2016)

Yes required

Follow NFPA 72


----------



## cda (May 16, 2016)

Welcome also


----------



## cda (May 16, 2016)

*907.5.2.3.1 Public and common areas.* Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public areas and common areas. [F] 


Visible alarm notification appliances must provide coverage in all areas open to the public as well as all shared or common areas (e.g., corridors, public restrooms, shared offices, classrooms, medical exam rooms, etc.). Areas where visible alarm notification appliances are not required include private offices, mechanical rooms or similar spaces. The intent with this section is to replicate the provisions included in the Americans with Disabilities Act Accessibility Guidelines for Buildings and Facilities (ADAAG). See definition in Chapter 11 for "Common use." 
*907.5.2.3.2 Employee work areas.* Where employee work areas have audible alarm coverage, the notification appliance circuits serving the employee work areas shall be initially designed with a minimum of 20-percent spare capacity to account for the potential of adding visible notification appliances in the future to accommodate hearing impaired employee(s). [F] 


This section provides for spare capacity on notification circuits to allow for those with hearing impairments to be accommodated as necessary. This spare capacity is intended to eliminate the potential for overloading notification circuits when a hearing-impaired person is hired and needs to be accommodated, but reduces the initial construction cost as such alarms may not be necessary in every situation. This section is intended to apply to employee work areas that are not common areas.


----------



## Jmb (May 17, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies and the welcome.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2016)

Jmb

What do you do for a pay check??


----------



## Jmb (May 17, 2016)

cda said:


> Jmb
> 
> What do you do for a pay check??



Plan reviewer and inspector


----------



## cda (May 17, 2016)

Sounds good sometimes helps answer question a little easier 

This group puts on great classes sometimes free to ahj's

Get on thier email list and they send out notifications

Art black is great if you can get one of his classes


----------



## ADAguy (May 17, 2016)

? Which group? Who is Art?


----------



## cda (May 17, 2016)

Sorry thought I pasted the link


https://afaa.org/Training/TrainingCalendar.aspx

Art is an instructor


----------



## ADAguy (May 19, 2016)

Thank you, I will pass this on.


----------

